# anyone build a Griddle for cooking?



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right section (mods-move it if you think it fits better elsewhere), but i need some info.
I recently picked up a 3 foot commercial flat cooking griddle on a stainless steel table at an auction for cheap ($76). It's stainless, 5/8 inch plate. It was electric at one time (didn't work) but i removed all the heating elements and controls and am replacing them with propane burners, in order to make the unit portable. I have a pretty good idea how i'm gonna locate the controls and such, but i'm wondering how close to the bottom of the plate i need to position the propane burners in order to get the best even heat. I've Googled till i'm cross-eyed and can't seem to locate any info. has anyone done this, or have a griddle they could look at and give me an idea? If not, i guess i'll just make them adjustable till i find the best location before i lock them down. It's a winter project, but i'm ready to get started on it now and was hoping i could get some info here. I finally got all the baked on grease off of everything (what a job!) and now am ready to start assembly. The unit is probably 20 years old or more but in great shape once i got all the crud off. I can post pix later today if it helps, but i'm just looking for a starting point to locate the burners.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those typically have two long burners under them (rather like the burners in a boiler)

What kind and shape of burner do you have? The out put would have a great deal to do with the distance below the steel plate.

If there is a commercial kitchen fabricator in your area---they often have a 'junk yard' where you might find the burners and controls you would need. Beware that these folks tend to think that the junk is made of gold.---Mike---


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh'Mike
as always, thanks for the reply:thumbsup:
I have not bought burners yet. I had thought about the long tube burners and also the H shaped burners. (i haven't bought either yet-but both are available locally). I was sort of leaning towards the H shaped burners, because they would give me more "zone" heat control and i could regulate the heat better for different temps on different areas of the griddle, since they have a wider flame pattern. Can you think of any reason why i shouldn't go with the H shape? 
I haven't been able to find any info locally-----yet, but i'm still looking.
I was hoping maybe someone here had done what i'm thinking of doing.
thanks again for replying!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The burners you are thinking of are the ones typically used for a BBQ grill?

I think that should work----

Even heat is the whole object---If you could cannibalize a high end grill with multiple controls the job could be done quickly.

Start trying to convince your friends that they need a new grill!!


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike,
yep, those are the ones.
I'm thinkin that may be the best and least expensive (OK---cheapest) route to go.:laughing:
I'm thinking of mounting them about 3 inches below the griddle plate would work, so when turned to high-- the flame tip would be right below the bottom of the plate. I guess i'm just looking for suggestions, but does this sound logical to you? 

thanks again!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like the way I'd try it.

If you could play with the elevation before fixing it permanently--all the better.

I'd be looking for an old grill to cannibalize for the controls.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> I'd be looking for an old grill to cannibalize for the controls.


the search has already started, my friend:thumbup:


----------

